# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  > [SOLVED] [SOLVED] Need Macro To Close Excel Application

## MarySue

I use "Scheduled Tasks" to open Excel and them populate the fields with an
XML file that I download daily via an FTP site.  I have been able to open the
XML file and transform it to an Excel foramt that is then  imported into
Access for database management.  It works great!

After I run the macro to run Excel and import the XML data and save the
file, it then "closes" the file.  But, I would also like to "close" the excel
application until it is needed the next day.

After I"close" the wooksheet, how can I "close" the Excel application?

Thanks in advance your your assistance.

----------


## Tushar Mehta

Application.Quit

--
Regards,

Tushar Mehta
www.tushar-mehta.com
Excel, PowerPoint, and VBA add-ins, tutorials
Custom MS Office productivity solutions

In article <2C6E7E08-DAEF-4D88-B83B-38BFB9DB9B3E@microsoft.com>,
MarySue@discussions.microsoft.com says...
> I use "Scheduled Tasks" to open Excel and them populate the fields with an
> XML file that I download daily via an FTP site.  I have been able to open the
> XML file and transform it to an Excel foramt that is then  imported into
> Access for database management.  It works great!
>
> After I run the macro to run Excel and import the XML data and save the
> file, it then "closes" the file.  But, I would also like to "close" the excel
> application until it is needed the next day.
>
> After I"close" the wooksheet, how can I "close" the Excel application?
>
> Thanks in advance your your assistance.
>
>

----------


## MarySue

Thanks Tushar..but one more question.  Following is the code, but I can't get
the app to close.  Can you help?

Sub Auto_Open()
'
' Auto_Open and Auto_Close Macro
' Macro recorded 11/14/2004 by MarySue
'

'
Range("D2").Select
ActiveWorkbook.XmlMaps("OrderFile_Map").DataBinding.Refresh
ActiveWorkbook.Save
ActiveWorkbook.Close
Application.Quit

End Sub

Thanks in advance for your help

"Tushar Mehta" wrote:

> Application.Quit
>
> --
> Regards,
>
> Tushar Mehta
> www.tushar-mehta.com
> Excel, PowerPoint, and VBA add-ins, tutorials
> Custom MS Office productivity solutions
>
> In article <2C6E7E08-DAEF-4D88-B83B-38BFB9DB9B3E@microsoft.com>,
> MarySue@discussions.microsoft.com says...
> > I use "Scheduled Tasks" to open Excel and them populate the fields with an
> > XML file that I download daily via an FTP site.  I have been able to open the
> > XML file and transform it to an Excel foramt that is then  imported into
> > Access for database management.  It works great!
> >
> > After I run the macro to run Excel and import the XML data and save the
> > file, it then "closes" the file.  But, I would also like to "close" the excel
> > application until it is needed the next day.
> >
> > After I"close" the wooksheet, how can I "close" the Excel application?
> >
> > Thanks in advance your your assistance.
> >
> >
>

----------


## Tom Ogilvy

Assume this code is in the ActiveWorkbook.  If so, when you close the
workbook, the code stops running.  So you need to depend on Excel to close
the workbook:

Sub Auto_Open()
'
' Auto_Open and Auto_Close Macro
' Macro recorded 11/14/2004 by MarySue
'

'
Range("D2").Select
ActiveWorkbook.XmlMaps("OrderFile_Map").DataBinding.Refresh
ActiveWorkbook.Save
Application.Quit

End Sub

--
Regards,
Tom Ogilvy

"MarySue" <MarySue@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:FBB42D18-2C50-4CB6-B3A2-DABF7B01453C@microsoft.com...
> Thanks Tushar..but one more question.  Following is the code, but I can't
get
> the app to close.  Can you help?
>
> Sub Auto_Open()
> '
> ' Auto_Open and Auto_Close Macro
> ' Macro recorded 11/14/2004 by MarySue
> '
>
> '
>     Range("D2").Select
>     ActiveWorkbook.XmlMaps("OrderFile_Map").DataBinding.Refresh
>     ActiveWorkbook.Save
>     ActiveWorkbook.Close
>    Application.Quit
>
> End Sub
>
> Thanks in advance for your help
>
> "Tushar Mehta" wrote:
>
> > Application.Quit
> >
> > --
> > Regards,
> >
> > Tushar Mehta
> > www.tushar-mehta.com
> > Excel, PowerPoint, and VBA add-ins, tutorials
> > Custom MS Office productivity solutions
> >
> > In article <2C6E7E08-DAEF-4D88-B83B-38BFB9DB9B3E@microsoft.com>,
> > MarySue@discussions.microsoft.com says...
> > > I use "Scheduled Tasks" to open Excel and them populate the fields
with an
> > > XML file that I download daily via an FTP site.  I have been able to
open the
> > > XML file and transform it to an Excel foramt that is then  imported
into
> > > Access for database management.  It works great!
> > >
> > > After I run the macro to run Excel and import the XML data and save
the
> > > file, it then "closes" the file.  But, I would also like to "close"
the excel
> > > application until it is needed the next day.
> > >
> > > After I"close" the wooksheet, how can I "close" the Excel application?
> > >
> > > Thanks in advance your your assistance.
> > >
> > >
> >

----------


## jef96

Here you go...

Application.DisplayAlerts = False
Application.Quit

If you just use app.quit you will be asked if you want ot save the workbook. If you wan to by pass this, turn off the display alerts.

----------


## shg

Welcome to the forum, jef.

Pleas take a few minutes to read the forum rules, and then edit your post to add code tags.

Thanks.

----------


## royUK

Jef96

This original post is from 2005, I think it's past it's sell by date!

As shg says take some time to read the forum Rules that you agreed to before posting again

----------

